

Show HN: Optional – A simple option type for C# - nlkl
https://github.com/nlkl/Optional

======
nlkl
Just as a note: I am aware that this is yet another maybe monad implementation
in C#. However, this is one that suits my needs, while staying simple and easy
to use.

